# Brightscreens founder & owner has died



## Drizzt321 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sad to hear about anyone leaving us, but the future is uncertain for Brightscreens, and they aren't taking orders anymore. A shame, as I was thinking of ordering a split-prism for my 5d2.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 26, 2012)

wow bad news 

i'm really happy with my brightscreen on my 5dmk2


----------



## kiss-o-matic (Oct 30, 2012)

Total bummer. Was going to pull the trigger on one of these + the screen as well. So... not to be dark or anything, but what is the next best thing?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 30, 2012)

kiss-o-matic said:


> Total bummer. Was going to pull the trigger on one of these + the screen as well. So... not to be dark or anything, but what is the next best thing?



KatzEye is supposed to be pretty good as well, although for some really odd reason they don't have one for the 5d2, even though they do have one for the 5d3. There's also various cheap ebay screens I was thinking of trying out.


----------



## kiss-o-matic (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, weird. So, that does me no good. 
I've got high precision screen from Canon but I'm finding even that's not up to snuff. 

Apparently Bright Screen's magnifier was great, too.


----------

